# ARL Fishcam



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

I know what you mean about those snagging kids. Its ridiculous, all day once the schools get out there will be about a dozen, maybe more, getting right up to people fishing honest. my buddy about had his head taken off by one of those giant weighted trebles last night because one of them wasnt paying attention a foot away. And they scare all the schools if fish off as soon as they get close enough to scare. Anything in particular the chinooks and coho are hitting? aside from the obvious weighted treble....


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I caught a king on a #6 pink swedish pimple last sunday. It sure suprised me when that "pink" started screaming drag. Some other guys were using glow spoons before sunrise for kings.


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

fish_skeered said:


> Anything in particular the chinooks and coho are hitting? aside from the obvious weighted treble....


Body baits. I never use spoons unless I get bored or whatever. I have never caught a king on a casting spoon yet.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

West Side AK said:


> The other day, someone caught a NICE atlantic on a orange kroc spoon. I've seen many other caught by youngsters... but ALL of them force-fed. and NO they aren't indians...


How do you know they're not Native? Don't worry, you won't offend me. I'm not Native and hate snagging no matter what.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

uptracker said:


> How do you know they're not Native? Don't worry, you won't offend me. I'm not Native and hate snagging no matter what.


 
I asked them... They said they weren't indian... but their freind was... Most of them said they were dutch... I asked the other guys too and their response was.... My dads a cop so I won't get in trouble...


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol:

I was just wondering because a lot of the natives are blonde haired and blue eyes. Others have red hair and brown eyes. Others have.....

Everyone seems to think they have to have a dark complexion with black hair and that's just not true anymore.

I've seen the cops down there quite a bit checking "Indian Cards". The DNR has been down there too.

What makes me sick is that some areas in the city allow snagging, while others don't allow it. I've written to the paper about it a few times, but they won't print it. Too many times have I seen a grown man snap at those kids running around with silver spiders on the end of their line. Then....they get on their cell phones, call their Dad, and then two or three guys show up and harass the heck out of the man who snapped at the kid. There's been brawls down there. One good one last year. If the city just said, "No Snagging: Period", it'd put a damper on the problem. what it's gonna take though is someone losing an eye....SAD.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> I was just wondering because a lot of the natives are blonde haired and blue eyes. Others have red hair and brown eyes. Others have.....
> 
> Everyone seems to think they have to have a dark complexion with black hair and that's just not true anymore.
> 
> ...


Well said, those little F*#$ers are super irritating in June and July, so now with chinook and pinks in the river, they're probably worse.....


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Those kids are annoying that is for sure. It is funny though when there are 4 or 5 of them and they can not snag a fish while people are catching them. As for a report I caught another nice king today. Also had two more hits and hooked into one for a brief moment. 

Redneckman


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

My question is: how can the city allow snagging in some areas while by law it is prohibited period but for those with sufficient native american heritage? Even then they need to be from specific tribes tehnically. Ive asked a couple of the younger ones, they certainly werent indian. I did notice that a couple of them were by picking out speech patterns, maybe 2 out of over a dozen. And, I have yet to hear of any DNR CO coming down there yet, I know they are few and far between but it would seem to be a pretty hot spot. I think something needs to be done here, these kids seem to think that they have the right-or-way over people fishing legally and disrupt us on a regular basis. I know its not easy to prosecute kids for such things as this, but maybe by confiscating their gear a couple times it might get too costly for them and they will stop. The parents, who obviously condone the snagging, would pretty quickly stop their kids when they keep coming back asking for more gear.


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

Blueracer said:


>


That's a nice brown trout you got there.

:lol:


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Some big atlantics and kings on the cam this evening. Also saw a whitefish and a couple schools of pinks.

Redneckman


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

fish_skeered said:


> My question is: how can the city allow snagging in some areas while by law it is prohibited period but for those with sufficient native american heritage? Even then they need to be from specific tribes tehnically. Ive asked a couple of the younger ones, they certainly werent indian. I did notice that a couple of them were by picking out speech patterns, maybe 2 out of over a dozen. And, I have yet to hear of any DNR CO coming down there yet, I know they are few and far between but it would seem to be a pretty hot spot. I think something needs to be done here, these kids seem to think that they have the right-or-way over people fishing legally and disrupt us on a regular basis.


In this neck of the woods, the DNR believe that the "Tribe" should oversee all "tribal" rules. There's to many if's and whens when it comes to their laws. The City doesn't want to do anything about it because they'd be stepping on a lot of toes.

Also, I believe the % of Native blood is now considered +/- an 8th. Next year it'll be a 16th...the year after will be a 32nd.......:lol: There's really not enough blood to even keep the tribe going anymore though.

Also, the Natives deer season started on the day after Labor Day and it extends to January 15th. They can shoot 5 deer on their tags. 3 must be does and only one of two bucks can be with a gun. There is no gun hunting from Nov 1-14. Plus, they can get DNR tags on top of that.

On top of that, none the less, they are getting 10%+ of the bear and elk tags too. Chew on that for a while...... Last I checked, black bears were "sacred."

Look into the 2007 Consent Decree on the MDNR site.

Don't fret though...there's nothing you can do about it and nothing can be done in the future. I know they get a census after the deer season and it's really not that big of a number. Plus, the way I see it, at least they're shooting a bunch of does to help balance out the herd....heck, no other local even wants to shoot a doe. There were 2,000 tags offered this year by lottery and after the draw, they were still 905 tags available......SAAAAAADDDDDD!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

what i was trying to get at was the kids who admit they are not indian and do not have the ID to say they are either. I checked the regulations set my the Chippewas and it says that they cannot "sell, offer to sell, or exchange (barter) fish or fish parts" and "fish captured by subsistence fishers shall not be used for any purpose other than consumption by themselves or their families". This applies to those who possess a subsistence license, which is what the snaggers have, and not the commercial license. http://www.narf.org/nill/Codes/saultcode/ssmcode20fish.htm

but, back to my original question, what can we do about the non-indian kids snagging and interfering with honest fishermen? I still like the idea of confiscating their gear when caught.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

If you see the kids that are snagging or someone else that you suspect that they are not indian at all, I suggest calling the R.A.P hotline. 1-800-292-7800. You may never get a C.O. to come down but it is still worth a try.


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

oh i know they arent indian, i asked them subtley. thanks for the tip.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

fish_skeered said:


> My question is: how can the city allow snagging in some areas while by law it is prohibited period but for those with sufficient native american heritage? Even then they need to be from specific tribes tehnically. Ive asked a couple of the younger ones, they certainly werent indian. I did notice that a couple of them were by picking out speech patterns, maybe 2 out of over a dozen. And, I have yet to hear of any DNR CO coming down there yet, I know they are few and far between but it would seem to be a pretty hot spot. I think something needs to be done here, these kids seem to think that they have the right-or-way over people fishing legally and disrupt us on a regular basis. I know its not easy to prosecute kids for such things as this, but maybe by confiscating their gear a couple times it might get too costly for them and they will stop. The parents, who obviously condone the snagging, would pretty quickly stop their kids when they keep coming back asking for more gear.


I wish that would be the case... The other day father and son were down there... The boy decides to bring his snagging hook in the corner of the fenced off area but before he does this... he runs it by his father who tells him... thats fine i'll say I won't know ya... Luckily first casted landed him some wire :lol:


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

yea, but a hook is easy to replace. I say take all of the gear associated with the act: hooks, line, rod, reel, stringer, etc. That gets costly after a time or two, and pretty soon the parents arent going to be happy with the kids if they keep having to fess up cash to replace them. Some will of course get annoyed at the DNR, but it is the law and they are allowing their kids to break it. Im sure it wouldnt be very hard to implement and carry out such a policy. And, it would be much more effective than the slap on wrist that is the current policy.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> You may never get a C.O. to come down but it is still worth a try


We did this past July.....


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

The reason I said you may never get C.O. to come is just because there are so few of them and so little time to cover all of the complaints that may come in. Either way it is still worth the call.

Redneckman


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

jellybread said:


> That's a nice brown trout you got there.


Mr jellybread ...jealousy is so unappealing.

Since you like to look at fish, have another "brown".


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

Blueracer said:


> Mr jellybread ...jealousy is so unappealing.


I make no bones about it. Is the Soo McDonalds hiring? Because, if so, I'm there (I'll have to lie and tell them that I don't have a college degree).

I'll live off the atlantics and pinks until I die of mercury toxicity. Yeah. I finally figured it out. That is how I want to go. They'll have to bury me in clay and cap it with concrete.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

What?


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

:16suspectyea, what? That sounded like you beat your own self up.


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

if I am not mistaken, I believe he was just trying to relate how much he enjoys pinks and atlantics and that he would make them a steady diet until meeting his death by poison.


----------



## RiverPlugs (Sep 18, 2008)

Kewl


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

the 'brown' doesn't appear to be showing up. Trial #2 jb.


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

fish_skeered said:


> :16suspectyea, what? That sounded like you beat your own self up.


Yeah - I beat up on myself every day, living down here in the concrete jungle, wasting my life in the bumper-to-bumper traffic.

I'm really trying to move the heck outta here - to somewhere north with lots of cold water. But the economy makes that a difficult proposition at this stage in the game. I figure that, when congress passes the bailout later this week, I'll just walk away from my mortgage and start over.

In the mean time, the ARL fishcam is like cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

...last attempt for you mr. jb. a 'brown' - non kyped.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

My dad & brother Buzz had an excellent time there. Many pinks still around with numerous other species caught.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Now is the time for late Kings, & the Coho & steelies should be showing up also. The pinkies that are left are most likely akin to "The Night of the Swimming Dead".
West Side AK - while my brother & dad were there in the rapids a couple of weeks ago, my brother caught a coho that was brite silver. They should be in there now, and at another well-known nearby river, with a similar name as a restuarant chain where everyone is family (without the Olive part).


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

itchn2fish said:


> Now is the time for late Kings, & the Coho & steelies should be showing up also. The pinkies that are left are most likely akin to "The Night of the Swimming Dead".


 
I hooked one the other night that was missing a tail... Where do the coho show up? mainly the rapids? or the Norm places around the soo... You can PM if needed. I appreciate it.


----------

